# Burned out Pixel.



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Ive had to look at a bad pixel on my flat panel for a couple of months now .. a bright red spot.
Yesterday .. I was dusting my screen, and I decided to push on the red spot.
I guess it didnt like that kind of attention .. so it started working again.
Shouldve tried this sooner.


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

Brilliant. Does it work on laptop screens lol?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't know .. Only a push will tell.
This is two tricks I've found for a bad pixel so far ...
One is exercise so that it isn't lazy ..
The other is a push start - restart.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

It should work on a laptop. You can also wake up "sleepy"/stuck pixels by playing a video that shows many colors changing rapidly.


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

There are many dead pixel finders and fixers and some are free. I downloaded and ran a free one when I got my first LCD monitor and it worked perfectly in hunting for dead ones. I don't know if it would have fixed a dead one because I did not have any but it had an option for fixing them.

Can't find the program right now but if I find it, I will post a link later.

Here is the link;

http://udpix.free.fr/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I tried several of those "pixel exercisers" on a couple of panels, and I saw no change in any of the dead pixels. Just another data point.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> FWIW, I tried several of those "pixel exercisers" on a couple of panels, and I saw no change in any of the dead pixels. Just another data point.


Yeah, those pixels are dead, as opposed to the other ones being stuck.


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

wow, it works on laptop screens


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Glad to hear this has worked on other LCDs

Until this experience , I thought there were only two Pixel failure modes &#8230;
Atrophied or Deceased.
If it didn&#8217;t respond to exercise therapy, then our choices were to burry it, return it or live with it.

This now sounds like the third failure mode is a Priority malfunction &#8230; like my Cat.
I know when my Cat doesn&#8217;t want to move .. An assertive &#8220;goose&#8221; usually resets its priorities.

There&#8217;s usually rubber and canvas between me and my cat,
But for a LCD monitor, I&#8217;d recommend a soft cloth.

I now wonder if this is an indication of which end of a Pixel we&#8217;re looking at.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Noyb said:


> Glad to hear this has worked on other LCDs
> 
> .........
> This now sounds like the third failure mode is a Priority malfunction  like my Cat.
> ...


*Noyb*

now you've gone and made me spray my beer all over my monitor. 

Do you have any advice for what to do about a cat that insists when I'm online, on gently reaching out and "grabbing" me on the shoulder , with claws hooked into my all time favorite sweater???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

NO .. But I've had to install Parental controls ..


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Vet says I need a bigger monitor ...


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

awwww...what a neat cat! Great pics Nyob.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I wondered if the cat was smarter than the owner. hahahahaha  just kidding of course. Really nice pictures. And totally crackmeup rolling on the floor laughter thread.

Hey Noyb maybe you could bottle up that pixel dust,,,we would make a killing.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

bandit429 said:


> ... I wondered if the cat was smarter than the owner ....


I have wondered about that .. But sometimes the Female doesn't know whether she's coming or going.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Great avatar Noyb.  

I just made a new one for me with a bunch of Calvin and Hobbes pictures. then I was going to add hats to them but I got lazy. :down:


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

omg hahahahhahahahahahaha  wait til Linda sees that.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Noyb said:


> NO .. But I've had to install Parental controls ..


that cat is the double of my Jake


----------



## kingman99 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey

Right now l'm playing the DVD "Field of Dreams" when it ends l will look at it again to see if l woke any pixels up. Is one run through the DVD enough to tell me if it works or not.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't really know.
Got a new monitor about a year ago ... it had a bad pixel.
I decided to play with it awhile before taking it back.
A couple days later .. it was good as new .. and still is.


----------



## kingman99 (Dec 13, 2004)

I will try the download that you suggested. I spoke to the seller who happens to be local and he will take it back but being tht he is a poor grad student, get this Princeton Univ minimum $38,000 a year l will try to get through this.

Alan


----------



## ramjam (Nov 22, 2006)

PC World has a section on pixel massages...http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,127665-page,4-c,tipstroubleshooting/article.html#


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thanks ... Interesting info ...
They stole my "Goose it Procedure" .. and changed it to a "Massage it Routine" ... maybe because it sounds better.
Wonder where they (you) were ... Back when I needed it 

*Unstick Your Pixels*

Sometimes, your LCD's pixels get stuck, requiring a mild jolt to get them operating again. If you have an annoying pixel that just won't let go of one color, try using your fingertip wrapped in a soft, clean cloth to massage the pixel very, very gently for 10 to 15 seconds.

If that doesn't unstick it, download the free Stuck Pixel Fixer video file from PSP-Vault, and run it for a couple of hours (look for the download link at the bottom of the description). The video's rapidly flashing colors have fixed several of my stuck pixels. To play the video, which was originally designed for the Sony PlayStation Portable, you need QuickTime or another media player that supports MPEG-4 files. Note that this technique works with stuck pixels, but not dead ones, which typically appear black.


----------



## Klaatu01 (Mar 30, 2007)

There is a tip on "PC Top Tips" from the U.K. that worked for me!
http://www.pctoptips.co.uk/toptips/tt12display.html

I gently laid the monitor flat on its back before gently rubbing the spot where the stuck/shifted pixel was located. I am read the LCD crystals sit in little pockets, and this makes me think of the black "masking" used on the inside of CRT screens to give the picture sharpness. I dunno, could be accurate description.

I fixed a "white only" pixel on a Samsung SyncMaster 19" using this technique but, my co-workers had already obtained a RMA # for it so back to the factory it had to go.

Sometimes you just can't win.


----------

